# A bunch of new listings for gold scrap



## ewasteofco (Apr 5, 2012)

Please take a look at my items we have listed all the gold pins over 15 lbs. memory, hard drive boards and more. 
http://stores.ebay.com/e-waste-recyclers
Thanks Ken


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 5, 2012)

Why the double post?


----------



## ewasteofco (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry is that a problem? I figured some are auction some are buy it now. Both ebay so I see your point.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 6, 2012)

I deleted your other post. The biggest problem with double duplicate posts is that the responses are spread out on two threads. It's best to have them all on one thread, eBay or not.


----------

